# Charakterdesign als Beruf



## SeRaphi (2. Oktober 2008)

*Hallo Leute. Ich hab eine große Bitte an euch. Ich habe schon an vielen Orten nachgefragt und die verschiedensten Menschen kontaktiert, aber nichts gefunden. Schaut mal:*

Bislang habe ich mir zum Ziel gesetzt, Mangaka, evtl. Illustratorin aber auch auf jeden Fall Autorin zu werden. Trotzdem hatte ich, egal bei welcher Idee, das Gefühl, dass der ganz entscheidene Ausdruck, den ich rüberbringen möchte, fehlt. 
Jetzt jedoch habe ich einen Beruf gefunden, der mir genau die Möglichkeit gibt, zu verwirklichen, was in mir schlummert: den der Charakterdesignerin.

Vielleicht sagt euch das im Moment nichts, aber denkt an eure Lieblingsspiel-Charaktere (Manga-Charaktere, Buch-Charaktere) - sie alle entstanden (wenn nicht gänzlich) aus Mitarbeit von Charakterdesignern. Der berühmteste Charakterdesigner momentan ist wohl _Nomura Tetsuya_, der für _Square Enix' _Produktionen unsere Helden erschafft. Lightning, Ashe, Tidus, Squall und Cloud (alle aus Final Fantasy) sind seine Schöpfungen!

Ein Charakterdesigner entwickelt nicht nur das Aussehen der Protagonisten, sondern auch das Wesen, das Verhalten und teilweise den kompletten Hintergrund der Geschichte! Sogar im Animationsprozess können talentierte Designer mit Programmierkenntnissen mitarbeiten! Und genau das ist es, was ich tun möchte.
Nun weiß ich, dass man im punkto Spiele-Produktion erfolglosen Deutschland nicht weit kommt, und lerne mittlerweile Japanisch, um später auf dem wohl erfolgreichsten Markt mithalten zu können. Den Einstieg in die Charakterdesign-Branche bekommt man meistens über den Beruf des sogenannten "_Monster-Creator_", der für die Konsolen-Gefechte passende Gegner erschafft.

*Schön und gut soweit... aber wie komme ich an so einen Job ran? Was brauche ich für Qualifikationen? Funktioniert sowas über Kontakte? Wenn ja, wo könnte ich solche schließen? Kann man sich in Japan nicht auch hocharbeiten, egal, wo man anfängt? *_(Zum Entwerfen, Zeichnen etc selber: Die Ambitionen habe ich. Und in den nächsten Jahren wird mein Stil sich definitiv noch verbessern und ausreifen. Das soll nicht hochnäsig klingen, aber so ist es.)_

Ich bin jetzt 16, bin Gymnasiastin, und mache 2012 mein Abitur. Was kommt danach? Ein Design-Studium? Wenn ja, welche notlichen Vorraussetzungen brauche ich dann im Abi? Meine Eltern raten mir, einfach abzuwarten, anstatt den 2. Schritt vor dem 1. zu machen. Aber ich mache mir nunmal Gedanken um meine Zukunft! Und nun, da ich endlich den Traumberuf gefunden hab, der einfach auf mich zugeschnitten ist, will ich mir natürlich nicht durch ein zu schlechtes Abitur mein Studium versauen, falls ich das überhaupt brauche. Wie gesagt - ich habe ja keine Ahnung. Hier beim Arbeitsamt und ähnlichen Einrichtungen wird man bloß schief angeguckt, wenn man "Charakterdesigner" als Berufswunsch hat - man kennt diesen Beruf hier nämlich schlicht und ergreifend nicht.

Ich wäre _wirklich über *jegliche *_*Information*, und sei sie noch so klein oder unwichtig erscheinend, *überäußerst dankbar!*

_*Bitte helft mir mit meinem Traum!*_
LG

SeRaphi


----------



## fiumpf (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde mit der Gamesacademy Kontakt aufnehmen:
http://www.gamesacademy.de/index.php?id=ga

Ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber was tut man nicht für seinen Traumberuf....
Zumindest für die "Uni" in Berlin gibt es die Möglichkeit, Schüler-BAföG zu beantragen.


----------



## SeRaphi (2. Oktober 2008)

vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe. Ich werd mir mal angucken, ob das was für mich wäre.


----------



## KONNAITN (2. Oktober 2008)

SeRaphi am 02.10.2008 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Einstieg in die Charakterdesign-Branche bekommt man meistens über den Beruf des sogenannten "Monster-Creator", der für die Konsolen-Gefechte passende Gegner erschafft.


Von dem Beruf habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie etwas gehört, aber schon möglich dass es diese Bezeichnung gibt. Ich hätte mal gesagt, die Arbeit, die du da beschreibst ist die eines Concept Artists, und je nach seinen Fähigkeiten wird der eben für Monster-, Charakter-, Fahrzeug- oder Architekturdesigns etc. eingesetzt. Oder aber für alle diese Bereiche.  
Die Sache ist nur die, dass wenn du "auf jeden Fall Autorin" werden willst, das nicht unbedingt in diesen Bereich fällt. Dass nämlich Concept Artists das Wesen und den Background von Spieleprotagonisten festlegen ist denke ich mal eher nicht die Regel. Es wird häufig wohl eher umgekehrt sein, dass man nämlich solche Infos vorgegeben bekommt und anhand dessen eine Figur entwirft. Es gibt sicher Produktionen, bei denen du eigene Ideen einfließen lassen kannst, aber ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass du den Job, den du hier beschreibst (Autorin + Concept Art + 3D-Animation) so nicht leicht irgendwo ausführen können wirst. Schon gar nicht von Anfang an.  
Kurz um, der Tipp mit der Gamesacademy ist sicher nicht schlecht, weil man dort in viele Bereiche Einblick erhält, aber bis dahin ist es sicher kein Fehler weiterhin viel zu zeichnen und dir vielleicht mal mit einem 3D-Programm (evtl. eine Trial-Version) befaßt. (echte Programmierkenntnisse sind dafür übrigens nicht nötig.)



> Nun weiß ich, dass man im punkto Spiele-Produktion erfolglosen Deutschland nicht weit kommt, und lerne mittlerweile Japanisch, um später auf dem wohl erfolgreichsten Markt mithalten zu können.


Japanisch lernen ist sicher nie falsch, aber ich denke nicht, dass Japan der beste Ort ist um einzusteigen. Eine Freundin von mir (auch eine recht gute Zeichnerin mit Vorliebe für Mangas) hat dort im Medienbereich ein Praktikum gemacht und fand dieses halbe Jahr schon extrem anstrengend. Ziemlich heftige Arbeitszeiten, keine erschwingliche Wohnung gefunden, generell nicht gerade billig, ein sehr straffes Arbeitsklima, unheimliche Toiletten *g* usw. 
Kurz und gut, ich würde dir raten erstmal Erfahrung zu sammeln, und das kann man wenn man will genauso gut in Deutschland. Denn auch wenn Deutschland nicht der Nabel der Spielewelt ist, kannst du auch hier viel lernen was Techniken, Produktionsabläufe etc. betrifft, also Praxis sammeln. Und ob ein Spiel ein Erfolg wird oder nicht, hat ja letztendlich keinen Einfluß auf die Qualität deiner Werke, mit denen du dich dann woanders bewerben kannst.

Ich glaube du solltest es ein wenig langsamer angehen. Studier vielleicht etwas in der Richtung (evtl. kannst du im Zuge dessen ein Praktikum in Japan absolvieren) und informiere dich weiter über die einzelnen Berufszweige (auch in Spezialforen, wo du die Leute auch nach ihrem beruflichen Werdegang und ihren Erfahrungen fragen kannst) denn alles auf einmal könnte etwas viel werden- und es ist auch möglich dass du bald merkst, dass das eine oder andere gar nichts für dich ist.


----------

